# Video game music



## Astran (Jun 22, 2005)

Videogamepianist This guy at his site plays videogame music, and if u guys are interested, there is also sheet music (mainly piano). Its really worth visiting, even if u arent interested in videogamemusic. He plays also other music (writes his own scores from songs), like this love by maroon five. 
Personally im not so fond of the videogamemusic, but its just impressive


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 22, 2005)

John Petrucci recorded the music in the Sega game Necronomicon


----------



## Astran (Jun 23, 2005)

this guy did some game recordings as well. And he also performed at the E3..


----------

